# [PDF] Seguridad en GNU/Linux, Kernel y rootkits

## jmp_

Hola,

Hace un tiempo que vengo tratando algunos asuntos de interés personal, pues bien, recientemente por motivos que no vienen al caso tuve que hacer una conferencia sobre seguridad y GNU/Linux, y traté algunos temas del Kernel apoyandome en unos documentos personales, concretamente una presentación por "diapositivas" que complementaba un documento más detallado y ese mismo documento en formato PDF.

El documento aunque no es de un nivel básico ni mucho menos exige un nivel de comprensión extremo y pretende ser sencillo de entender e incluso muestra código muy básico para facilitar su lectura. Trata temas sobre seguridad del núcleo de Linux y la elaboración de rootkits tanto para Kernels de la serie 2.4 como de la serie 2.6 y algunas otras cosas aunque muy por encima sobre honeypots y Snort.

De forma totalmente temporal he subido en un sitio un tanto informal el documento que os facilito en formato PDF desde esta URL para su descarga.

El 'feedback' será bienvenido.

Un saludo a tod@s.Last edited by jmp_ on Sun Apr 09, 2006 9:11 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## kabutor

en una lectura rapida yo quitaria lo del snort y lo del honeypot q me parece tratas muy de pasada, con lo interesante q es el honeypot, y lo dejaria solo en Rootkits en el kernel, q esa parte si esta muy bien  :Smile: 

----------

## jmp_

Hola Kabutor,

Ciertamente, pero bueno... como definición de lo que son sirven, pensaba hacerlo de forma extensa pero cambié de opinión para centrarme en lo que realmente era importante del documento, si algún día lo modifico seguramente lo ampliaré o le quitaré esa parte.

saludos.

----------

## alexlm78

Tengo una espina clavada en el costado. de donde cuernos sacaste la gente para darles un curso asi......

Oye amigo, esa tu gente tiene un nivelaso, que ya lo quisiera yo para mi LUG, ( con contadas excepciones, mara muy pilas ).

te confieso que no lo he leido completo, que te tenia , como ya dije, esa espina en el costado,

Contunio mi interrumipa lectura, para luego comentarte mas del docu.

Saluditos.

----------

## jmp_

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> MensajePublicado: Jue Feb 02, 2006 2:59 am    Asunto:
> 
> Tengo una espina clavada en el costado. de donde cuernos sacaste la gente para darles un curso asi......
> ...

 

Bueno, lo cierto es que era una pequeña conferencia más que un curso, el documento tiene más detalles que la exposición del mismo (oral) que era  más general aunque explicaba otras cosas que no aparecen en el doc sobre la intrusión en sistemas de todas maneras, aunque niveles hay varios según los intereses de la gente -posiblemente- la gente de tu LUG o muchos de los aquí presentes sabrá más del tema o estarán más acostumbrados a trabajar con Linux, seguramente.

Por supuesto también hay mucha gente que domina mucho más que yo, personalmente no me considero -ni mucho menos- un hacker del Kernel, aunque me interesan los sistemas operativos como puedes imaginar y especialmente el funcionamiento del núcleo de Linux.

un saludo.

----------

## aj2r

jmp_ ¿podrías poner más documentación (en español por favor) que te pareciése interesante sobre seguridad en general y el kernel?   :Laughing:  Gracias

----------

## alexlm78

 *aj2r wrote:*   

> jmp_ ¿podrías poner más documentación (en español por favor) que te pareciése interesante sobre seguridad en general y el kernel?   Gracias

 

Yo tengo el Linux Kernel Development [2nd Edition] en formato CHM, si alguno lo quiere con gusto se lo mando, el problema es que esta en ingles.

El que lo quiera o necesite mandeme un mail o un MP,

Saluditos.

----------

## rasielaponcio

tengo un conjunto de maquinas que me han sido asignadas solo para probar el funcionamiento y confiavilidad del Ossim que me han dicho que es un buen programa de seguridad, alguno de ustedes podria decirme 

Como instalo el ossim??

----------

## Sertinell

 *rasielaponcio wrote:*   

> tengo un conjunto de maquinas que me han sido asignadas solo para probar el funcionamiento y confiavilidad del Ossim que me han dicho que es un buen programa de seguridad, alguno de ustedes podria decirme 
> 
> Como instalo el ossim??

 eso es lo qe se dice alguien cualificado para un puesto asignado xD

----------

## Stolz

 *rasielaponcio wrote:*   

> alguno de ustedes podria decirme Como instalo el ossim??

 

http://www.ossim.net/docs.php

Saludozzzzzzzz

----------

## LinuxBlues

He intentado bajarlo y echarle un vistazo, pero 404    :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## jmp_

Hola,

Soy el autor del post (--el rey de lo obvio) habréis visto que eliminé el PDF de la ubicación temporal asi que mientras yo le busco un lugar adecuado, quizás busque algún host gratuito típico el link estará roto, si alguien quiere subir los documentos a un servidor para actualizar el enlace y que quien quiera pueda descargarlo sin mucha complicación seria bueno, por otro lado, hay algunas fuentes vía p2p.

LinuxBlues: si tu 404 es por este motivo, lo siento, intentaré poner un enlace mínimamente decente y adecuado para el doc.

saludos.

----------

## Overpeer

Mandamelo a overpeer@gmail.com y lo cuelgo en www.gentrinoo.org

Pon una descripcion breve como la que reza en tu post inicial para contar un poco de que va  :Wink: 

Un saludo.

----------

## LinuxBlues

jmp_, creo que no deberías desaprovechar la oferta de Overpeer, de cualquier forma, alguien se ofreció amablemente a través del IRC, a enviarme por correo electrónico el archivo... Mi primera pregunta fué: ¿licencia? y me dijo que era CC, por lo cual acepté y ya dispongo del mismo, es realmente muy interesante... He empezado a leerlo, pero necesito sacar un hueco para leerlo con el debido detenimiento.

Muchas gracias.

----------

## jmp_

Buenas,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> jmp_, creo que no deberías desaprovechar la oferta de Overpeer
> 
> 

 

No lo haré.

Overpeer: No problem, te lo busco entre los backups y te lo mando en cuanto tenga un momento de tranquilidad... estoy en plena migración para instalar una Gentoo en mi nuevo ADM 64 3200+, por cierto, muy bueno lo de "Gentrinoo" jeje que currao' le pega el logo.

No obstante lo colgaré también en algún otro lugar así habrá más sources.

un saludo y gracias.

----------

## Overpeer

http://web.gentrinoo.org/?q=SeguridadKernel

Ahi teneis  :Wink: 

Un saludo.

----------

